# VIK Cotton - Pictures and first impressions



## CJB85 (29/7/19)

Okay everyone, we recently took a leap of faith in doing a group buy of some innovative cotton from Thailand. First success is that the package actually arrived in SA and that some members have already received their parcels. Next step is to see if the cotton is any good.

Please post some pictures and impressions as you wick up your attys with this hopefully good, new cotton.

@Rob Fisher 
@Andre 
@SmokeyJoe 
@MrGSmokeFree 
@X-Calibre786 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@M.Adhir 
@Dimi 
@Cornelius 
@Room Fogger 
@JB1987 
@Vaporator00 
@oSuSkIo 
@antonherbst 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@NaZa05 
@zadiac 
@The Steve 
@Ash.dbn 
@Jos 
@Humbolt 
@ARYANTO 
@Geldart39 
@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## NaZa05 (29/7/19)

As soon as I get the cotton I’ll do a rewick,post some picks and give some feedback.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/19)

NaZa05 said:


> As soon as I get the cotton I’ll do a rewick,post some picks and give some feedback.


@Room Fogger collected yours a little while ago, looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Okay everyone, we recently took a leap of faith in doing a group buy of some innovative cotton from Thailand. First success is that the package actually arrived in SA and that some members have already received their parcels. Next step is to see if the cotton is any good.
> 
> Please post some pictures and impressions as you wick up your attys with this hopefully good, new cotton.
> 
> ...



I plan on doing a side by side (same coil same juice but different cotton brands).
Thats the one plus side to having many of the same atty sometimes.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NaZa05 (29/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I plan on doing a side by side (same coil same juice but different cotton brands).
> Thats the one plus side to having many of the same atty sometimes.



I’ll do the same when my second reload arrives tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/19)

Congrats on a great group buy @CJB85 
It appeared that you did it excellently!

Am looking forward to watching this thread unfold as you guys experience this new wick 

Am keen to hear about two things. First the convenience of the way it’s packaged and second the flavour. Exciting to see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/7/19)

Right so... off the bat...
When it's wrapped in paper it's thinner than a matchstick. I was doubtful and thought it's too small. Once the papers off it immediately springs up and expands, snug fit in a 3mm coil. Just a simple trim, fluff, and we're good to wet the wicks. Very absorbent, very clean white cotton.

The scissors are a tad bit small (ok, I admit, really small- but they are pretty sharp and will do well as a travel vape bag carry).

And how does it vape ?
I've run about 10ml of juice in it so far - I've gotten no cotton taste from the first puff. It's a yes from me, for a desserty profile at least. Will try it out with fruit next.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## JB1987 (29/7/19)

My experience is the same as yours @M.Adhir . I thought the cotton might be too short but it's almost exactly the right length for the Rebirth RTA, just a fluff and slight trim needed. I do get a hint of cotton taste in the first half tank but I use normal Muji cotton pads so it doesn't bother me as I'm used to it. I agree with the scissors, tiny in my big hands but useful for travel, although I'll use my normal scissors at home. The case will be travelling in my work bag.

If I had to give some constructive feedback, it might be better if the cotton is not wrapped so tight in the paper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (29/7/19)

Congrats @CJB85 at pulling of a GB on the forum, plus you had huge list of people participate and everything has gone smoothly. 

Enjoy the new cotton peeps, it’s a very cool concept and the little carry cases are excellent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Steve (29/7/19)

Hi @CJB85

Can I collect from you in Woodmead?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/19)

A big shout out to @CJB85 for doing a super smooth GB. Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir (30/7/19)

Now if they would just make the carry case 5mm higher. Include another drawer with a mini tweezer and maybe a star and flat and hex mini screwdriver...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/19)

My biggest concern was that the wick would not be long enough for my Vapefly Galaxies BF MTL RDTA. It is long enough. Perfect fit, no trimming required. Taste is great - very little initial cotton taste. I want more! The case is going to be very handy. I like that the drawers click properly closed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/19)

Andre said:


> My biggest concern was that the wick would not be long enough for my Vapefly Galaxies BF MTL RDTA. It is long enough. Perfect fit, no trimming required. Taste is great - very little initial cotton taste. I want more! The case is going to be very handy. I like that the drawers click properly closed.


Very cool!
Now if I can only locate my cotton, I will give it a bash too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/7/19)

Now im disappointed that i didnt partake in this! Sign me up on the next order!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/19)

StompieZA said:


> Now im disappointed that i didnt partake in this! Sign me up on the next order!


Lol, and you would have been the very easiest person to get the cotton to as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (30/7/19)

Hey all,

Im thinking of doing a group buy for this now too 

I have been in contact with them and if I take 50 packs I can get it for 5$ per pack.

Should I make a group buy??? https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vik-cotton-round-2.t61229/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (30/7/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im thinking of doing a group buy for this now too
> 
> ...



I'll take a couple more if you are doing the buy. And one or two other people i know may want one or two as well.
Move this to the group buy section maybe?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/7/19)

Thanks for the feedback

@Andre - is it easy to take off the paper covering the wick once installed? What happens to the covering that is situated under the coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/7/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> @Andre - is it easy to take off the paper covering the wick once installed? What happens to the covering that is situated under the coil?


As easy as pie. You just twist the paper a bit to break the perforation in the middle. Then you pull out the 2 short straws of paper. No paper left under the coil. Very soon all wicks will be made this way!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (30/7/19)

Pity that it will not work for my profile rda, 3mm is a little small, love the concept though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/19)

Thanks guys. This sounds really good
And I am a big fan of the 2.5mm ID for many devices so this should work nicely

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid (31/7/19)

Silver said:


> Congrats on a great group buy @CJB85
> It appeared that you did it excellently!
> 
> Am looking forward to watching this thread unfold as you guys experience this new wick
> ...





M.Adhir said:


> I'll take a couple more if you are doing the buy. And one or two other people i know may want one or two as well.
> Move this to the group buy section maybe?


Please count me in as well on the next GB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Very cute scissors and neat little holder! Will play later!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ash.dbn (31/7/19)

Ok, just received the cotton. thanks again @CJB85 

This cotton is very compressed (for the 3mm strands, it is 4cm long and just under 3mm thick), if you use MTL fine wire coils, they will not deform like when you use other cottons.
Fits into the 3mm coils with ease but you have to wiggle it around after the paper is removed so it can puff up again.
Paper removes easily with a twist to break the perforation and then just pull them off the cotton.
The cotton itself seems to be something like Muji cotton
Easy to use and the fibers are all straight so wicking is awesome. 2 tanks of use and not one dry hit.
I expected some cotton taste for the first few puffs but none at all so thats a plus.

As it is something like Muji cotton, it will be good for dessert profiles, and it is. I still need to try some fruity profiles.

Will definitely buy this VIK cotton again.

Tanks used, Reload & Petri

Here are some wicking pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (31/7/19)

Ash.dbn said:


> Ok, just received the cotton. thanks again @CJB85
> 
> This cotton is very compressed (for the 3mm strands, it is 4cm long and just under 3mm thick), if you use MTL fine wire coils, they will not deform like when you use other cottons.
> Fits into the 3mm coils with ease but you have to wiggle it around after the paper is removed so it can puff up again.
> ...



This is great news, i still have to get mine from Room fogger. this review makes me excited to try it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

OK let's give them a try... first try was a bit of a fail because I didn't give the wick time enough to expand and the juice hole gap wasn't completely covered and I got some leaking. Take two. Second time around I gave the wick time to expand and fluffed it up a bit and primed it... All good and no leaking... a little bit of cotton taste but really not bad and it goes quickly. Let's see how it goes after a few hours.







PS The scissors are not great! Tweezerman for the win!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/7/19)

I will be trying it along with @MrGSmokeFree and @Puff the Magic Dragon at the vape meet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's give them a try... first try was a bit of a fail because I didn't give the wick time enough to expand and the juice hole gap wasn't completely covered and I got some leaking. Take two. Second time around I gave the wick time to expand and fluffed it up a bit and primed it... All good and no leaking... a little bit of cotton taste but really not bad and it goes quickly. Let's see how it goes after a few hours.
> View attachment 173550
> View attachment 173551
> View attachment 173552
> ...


I also (just from looking) doubted the scissors. I think they will only be the “in a pinch” set, or mini travel set.


----------



## M.Adhir (31/7/19)

Aaaand there's a local stockist in the pipeline  

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/vik-cotton

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Aaaand there's a local stockist in the pipeline
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/vik-cotton


So do I count as pioneer, influencer, early adopter? Lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> So do I count as pioneer, influencer, early adopter? Lol.


For sure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/19)

Having used the VIK Cotton sticks for the day alongside an identical setup using Titanium Fiber Cotton I have to say I prefer TFC and Mavaton X.

The presentation and usability of the VIK Sticks are amazing, and I love innovation like this. My best description of the VIK cotton would be very similar to Cotton Bacon Prime… kind of stiff and hard compared to TFC. I get an almost “drier” vape from VIK just like I do with CB Prime.

All in all, I’m glad I got a couple of packs and it will great for juice tasting sessions where I need to change wicks often and good to have when out an about.

One tip is once your wick is in place you need to manipulate it a fair bit to get it fluffy.

The little scissors in the bottom drawer of the case is a nice touch but they are very small and not that great… but again if you are out and about and need to change wicks and trim, they will work.

Full marks for bringing the product to market and a lot of people will like it…

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mario#51 (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Okay everyone, we recently took a leap of faith in doing a group buy of some innovative cotton from Thailand. First success is that the package actually arrived in SA and that some members have already received their parcels. Next step is to see if the cotton is any good.
> 
> Please post some pictures and impressions as you wick up your attys with this hopefully good, new cotton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario#51 (31/7/19)

How do I get these guys?


----------



## zadiac (31/7/19)

Mario#51 said:


> How do I get these guys?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vik-cotton-round-2.t61229/#post-795502

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> So do I count as pioneer, influencer, early adopter? Lol.


Ask for a commission, you deserve it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> So do I count as pioneer, influencer, early adopter? Lol.



You absolutely do - well done  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (1/8/19)

Ok so I received mine. Thank you once again for making it happen @CJB85 , and a special thank you to @Room Fogger for collecting on my behalf

I have re-wicked as follows 

2 x Single coil RDA's. 
4 x Dual coil RDTA's 
1 x Exocet 
1 x dual coil RDA 

First impressions would be the cotton is similar to a UD cotton we used way back when. 
Fitting into the coils and removing the paper is as easy as one would like. However did I safe time? I would say no, it requires a lot of "fluffing" and manipulation to get it open. I would also have liked it 2 or 3 mm longer for the RDTA's, however this is a personal like... 
I vaped on all setups now and I do get a slight cotton taste however it disappears quickly. 
I am not sure if I will buy it again, I have 3 x packets and will add it into my traveling kit. It is not bad cotton but it will not replace Cotton Bacon for me. However the frustration is the manipulation required to get it fluffy not so much the cotton
Don't take my word for it as I also don't like TFC to much and absolutely loath Cotton bacon Prime. So it will still be down to personal preference

I did not take pictures

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/8/19)

Once again BIG THANK YOU @CJB85 for spotting this cotton and putting together a super smooth group buy from start to the end, you sir are from now on the GB legend on the forum.

And then "Mr F" , A.K.A @Faiyaz Cheulkar A BIG THANK YOU for just jumping in and getting all our orders for the Cape Town gang, it is really appreciated my friend!

Now let's start with my opinion regarding the VIK cotton 2.5 mm I got mine Saturday at the vape meet.



I dig the cotton holder .




















A quick fluff there and there and you are done.






And in the next pic you can see can see how the "Un fluffed" cotton absorbs juice they are thirsty little buggers.




So would I buy this cotton again? Yes I would DEFIANTLY buy it again.

The VIK cotton works perfectly with my MTL setups and the cotton seems to like the tobacco juice.I get no cotton
taste.

I love the little carry case but the only problem I have are the "scissors". If you have smaller fingers they might work for you but for me they don't work. 

I really tried but my sausage fingers are to big.




All in all this cotton is a win in my books

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/19)

I took a few pictures, but the light was a little terrible.
Here are my initial thoughts, that need to be taken with a pinch of salt, as I vaped old Red Pill 70/30 in an MTL Dvarw for this. EDIT: The flavour is good, compared to my Berserker, but I have no idea if this is just due to the atty, or the what effect the cotton has. I mixed up some proper MTL Red Pill on Saturday, so that will be going into a fresh tank and fresh cotton tonight. I will have a better idea about the flavour by then.

I first came across VIK Cotton while searching for an alternative to Firebolt cotton, as they come in 3mm packs and the ID for my MTL coils is 2.5mm. Yes, I know there are mixed packs, but then I am left with 7 3.5mm laces every time (starting to sound like Sheldon Cooper here).
My problem was getting the perfect amount of cotton through the VandyVape Superfine MTL coils. A tiny little bit too much and the coil would be pulled out of orbit, a tiny bit too little and the coil would crackle and spit. Enter VIK Cotton.

The paper strip slides through the coil like hand into glove.
The paper strips off easily and without leaving any paper bits behind.
The cotton takes a little longer than expected to fluff up, but boy does it fluff...
The scissors are awkwardly small and I forgot to wash the machine oil off, so I ended with an oily first strip and had to replace it.
It wicks easily and well, with no leaking and no dry hits... even under "matrieks agter die pawiljoen" style chain vaping.

Someone mentioned (speaking about vendors) that the cotton will be seen as an enthusiasts cotton, referring to the price point. I disagree with that 100%, here is why;
If you are someone who peels off the "perfect" amount of cotton while keeping an eye on the rugby, VIK IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you are someone who can deftly manipulate a cotton strip to coax it through flimsy coils on tiny decks, without sweating like a 4 year-old playing "Operation", VIK IS NOT FOR YOU.
If you enjoy the process of doing your pitstops, like someone lovingly trimming their collection of Banzai trees, VIK IS NOT FOR YOU...
All of the above NOT FOR YOU-ness refers only to the view that VIK is an expensive cotton. If you fall into the above categories, you will do perfectly fine using any cotton you prefer (if that turns out to be VIK, great), but the "convenience" of VIK will not make the purchase worth it.

So who do I think this cotton is for?
To an extent, anyone who struggles to get the correct amount of cotton through their coils, be it too much, or too little. The ones who do not like to waste, but are tired of trying to snip a cotton lace just perfect, so their is a strip left over that is large enough to wick a smaller atty. You get the idea, DIY people who do okay, but struggle a little with cotton quantity, meh...

HERE IS WHO I THINK WILL BENEFIT THE MOST FROM VIK...
Have a quick think, how many people have you spoken to that complain about how quickly they burn through commercial coils on sub-ohm tanks, but do not have the confidence to try their hand at an RTA? These are the people VIK is truly made for, the people who are on the fence about making the move to the awesome world of RDA's and RTA's. VIK is the pre-made coil of the cotton world.

If any retailers are reading this, I would ask VIK to do a much cheaper packaging on 1000 pieces of cotton if I were you, then I would sell 10 (20? 50?) of them to every first time atty buyer who walks through my door.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> It wicks easily and well, with no leaking and no dry hits... even under "matrieks agter die pawiljoen" style chain vaping.



 You had to have done that to appreciate the analogy - couldn't say it better even if I tried  PS I am a quick developer however - I didn't wait till matric. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You had to have done that to appreciate the analogy - couldn't say it better even if I tried  PS I am a quick developer however - I didn't wait till matric.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If the filter was still round and longer than the ember, you were doing it wrong

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> If the filter was still round and longer than the ember, you were doing it wrong



I can see you did that thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (5/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> If the filter was still round and longer than the ember, you were doing it wrong


If you were the third person or later in the smoking queue, the flame was longer than the filter !! you needed to have burnshield on hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I can see you did that thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did... really wish I gave it up sooner though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/8/19)

M.Adhir said:


> If you were the third person or later in the smoking queue, the flame was longer than the filter !! you needed to have burnshield on hand!


That was the 90's version of burning your lips on an RDA cap

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (5/8/19)

I didn't take pictures this time, but here are my initial thoughts:

1. The 3mm cotton does not expand enough in a 3mm ID coil according to me. Even after 5 minutes and later after priming, it still moves around too easily. Yes, my coils are exactly 3mm inside, I'm very OCD about that.
2. The scissors are too small for my fingers and not as sharp as others have stated (maybe I got the dud....dunno). My Dischem scissors are still way sharper.
3. There is a bit of an initial taste, but I have to admit that it's less than what the CBP gives me.
4. It wicks ok. Not as good as my prime, but ok. I can go with that.

I'll give this another two or three runs before I make my final dicision, but it's not bad. Don't know what the hype is all about, as it's average to good, not brilliant. 
Will take pictures next time, as this time I was in a hurry to go somewhere and had to wick quickly, which brings me to my final point. It took me as long to wick with this as it does with my CBP. Yes, the thickness in this is constant from end to end as the CBP never is, I'll give it that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/8/19)

Thanks for all the trouble Mr .J . Got mine today and will start playing shortly ~


----------



## Vilaishima (5/8/19)

Cornelius said:


> Ok so I received mine. Thank you once again for making it happen @CJB85 , and a special thank you to @Room Fogger for collecting on my behalf
> 
> I have re-wicked as follows
> 
> ...


From your comments I'd probably like it alot. 
I absolutely hate Cotton Bacon but love TFC. I decided not to try Cotton Bacon Prime as I hate Cotton Bacon so much. From your post I might just have to give Prime a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/8/19)

Ok. So I'm gonna say things that certain people do not want to read.
I gave this a second and third try...

It's crap. Sorry, but no. I really wanted this to be THE ONE, but it isn't. Not by a long shot.
The 3mm fits in the 3mm coil, but way too loose. A strange taste from the start, and right through 3 tanks. Switched back to CBP and the taste is gone. Compared to VIK, I got a flavor explosion with my CBP.

I have a friend who'll take this over from me if it works for him, otherwise I'll advertise it here on the forum. Back on my CBP and gonna stick with it. 
Oh, and just for comparison, I wicked the same tank with the same juice with some japanese cotton I still have left and even the jap cotton is better than this for me.

This is my opinion. If it works for you, then good for you. It doesn't work for me. Bought too much, but at least I'll get some of my money back if my friend (or someone else) buys it from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA (29/8/19)

I want some toooooooooo


----------



## CJB85 (29/8/19)

SparkySA said:


> I want some toooooooooo


The Vape Den stocks it locally now.


----------



## xander_lxk (14/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I want some toooooooooo


Vapers corner now stocks it


----------



## camie (30/9/19)

were can i buy this cotton in cape town?


----------



## zadiac (15/10/19)

I have 2.5 and 3.0mm to get rid of. Will do a classifieds ad. It's not working for me. Also my friend doesn't like it. He gave it to me to get rid of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (15/10/19)

zadiac said:


> I have 2.5 and 3.0mm to get rid of. Will do a classifieds ad. It's not working for me. Also my friend doesn't like it. He gave it to me to get rid of.


What do you find bad about it?
I am working my way through the 2.5mm's and haven't used the 3mm as yet. I find they have a lingering cotton taste with light, or subtle juices, but work fine with robust dessert or tobacco juices. So for anyone looking to buy from @zadiac , if you do "heavy" juices, or give it some power in an RDA this cotton will work just fine. If you do subtle fruit juices in a low wattage tank setup, just be aware that the taste will linger for a tank, at least.

I mostly use this for tobaccos in my Kayfun, or as a way to burn through all the juice my wife buys and doesn't like, lol.


----------



## zadiac (15/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> What do you find bad about it?
> I am working my way through the 2.5mm's and haven't used the 3mm as yet. I find they have a lingering cotton taste with light, or subtle juices, but work fine with robust dessert or tobacco juices. So for anyone looking to buy from @zadiac , if you do "heavy" juices, or give it some power in an RDA this cotton will work just fine. If you do subtle fruit juices in a low wattage tank setup, just be aware that the taste will linger for a tank, at least.
> 
> I mostly use this for tobaccos in my Kayfun, or as a way to burn through all the juice my wife buys and doesn't like, lol.



I get a bad cotton taste from it. The 3mm fits too loose in the 3mm coil and the 2.5mm fits too loose in the 2.5mm coil (yes, my measurements were spot on correct). After 3 tanks, I still had "the taste" from it. Switched over to CBP and taste was gone. I prefer my CBP over VIK any time. I want to get rid of this. I'll post in classifieds soon. Just need to take some pics of the actual packages.

Oh, and the flavor was quite muted. On my CBP, the flavor came through strong and crispy.


----------

